# Aufblasbares 2 Personen Kayak für Ostsee



## fishmania (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir mindestens ein mal jährlich an die Ostsee zum Dorschen fahren, haben wir uns überlegt von Belly Boat auf Kayak umzuschwenken.

Da wir 900km Strecke (einfach!) haben, ist ein Dachtransport nicht möglich. Mit 120 auf der Autobahn rumtuckern, ist bei der Strecke nicht akzeptabel. Es muss also eine aufblasbare Lösung her.

Wir angeln auf 400 bis 600m Entfernung vom Strand. Deswegen würden wir gerne schneller vorwärts kommen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Kajaks?

http://www.arts-outdoors.de/Shop/pr....html?XTCsid=ac8bf40c8486789709d8f9777e90f243

oder

http://www.arts-outdoors.de/Shop/pr....html?XTCsid=ac8bf40c8486789709d8f9777e90f243

(Sorry für die langen Links, sch... iPad, kann die Linkfunktion nicht benutzen)


Wie Kippsicher sind die Dinger? Bis zu welcher Windstärke kann man sich mit den Gummienten raus trauen?


Danke und Grüße

Alex


----------



## Axtwerfer (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufblasbares 2 Personen Kayak für Ostsee*

Meine Meinung: das erste ( blaue ) Kajak sieht nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig aus.

Das zweite ( gelbe) ist von der Bugform besser geeignet, weil es schnittiger durch die Welle kommt, ist also schneller. ( Wenn es die Weiber dazu geben würde, hätt ich nicht   überlegt     ).

Ich würde Dir für das Geld besser ein Schlauchi mit festem herausnehmbaren Boden empfehlen. Vor allem aber in der Kategorie C ( Küstennahe Gewässer ) ob die Kajaks dafür geeignet sind, geht aus der Beschreibung nämlich nicht hervor.


----------



## fishmania (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aufblasbares 2 Personen Kayak für Ostsee*

Danke! Mit dem Gedanken hatte ich auch schon gespielt (Schlauchboot mit herausnehmbaren boden). Muss mich mal bezüglich Packmaß und Gewicht schlau machen... Reicht ein starker E-Motor eigentlich aus um bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter 500m raus zu fahren?


----------



## Broiler (6. August 2013)

*AW: Aufblasbares 2 Personen Kayak für Ostsee*

Also bei "einigermaßen" gutem Wetter würde ich mit nem Schlauchboot überhaupt nicht rausfahren, nur bei "absolut gutem" und vor allem stabil gutem Wetter, also sprich bei Ententeichbedingungen und entsprechender Wetterlage würde ich sowas wagen, auch 500m können bei entsprechender Strömung, die an der Ostsee oft vorhanden ist, seeehr lang werden. ich habe das im Belllyboot mal erlebt und werde in der Ostsee nicht wieder in ein solches Ding steigen. Also Wetter und Strömungsverhältnisse checken und dann vielleicht doch nochmal über einen kleinen Benzinmotor nachdenken wäre meine Empfehlung.

Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## Seriola (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aufblasbares 2 Personen Kayak für Ostsee*

Ich fische regelmäßig mit dem Sevylor Colorado 360. Allerdings auf dem See. Ich fahre rel. oft an die Ostsee und bin eben auch rel. oft mit Mietbooten auf der Ostsee. Ich selber war und würde nicht mit dem Kajak aufs offene Meer. Es ist, durch das Zusammenspiel von Gewicht & fehlendem Tiefgang sehr anfällig für Wind und Strömung. Aber ich war ja auch schon mit dem Belly nicht..;-)


----------



## yacaré (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aufblasbares 2 Personen Kayak für Ostsee*

Ich habe auch ein älteres Sevylor Colorado, man kann daraus angeln, empfinde es durchaus als bequem und kippstabil, allerdings ist die "Bordwand" nicht allzu hoch, deshalb eignet es sich eher für ruhigere Gewässer... 600 m vom Ufer an der Ostsee... würde mir das überlegen... ;-)


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aufblasbares 2 Personen Kayak für Ostsee*

Praktische, integrierte und wasserdichte Gepäckluke
Großer, verstellbarer und gepolsterter Sitz mit Rückenlehne
Halter für Wasserflasche
Verstellbare Spannbänder zur Gepäcksicherung
Gummierter Tragegriff mit angenehmem Touch
Einfaches Aufpumpen/Entlüften mit 2 Boston-Ventilen
2 Zurrgurte für Gepäcksicherung oder Befestigung des Paddels
ABS-Platten in Bug und Heck zur Formverstärkung
Im Lieferumfang enthalten: Tragetasche, Manometer Mano 4WB, sowie 1er und 2er Spritzdecke 
Inklusive Reparatur-Set und Betriebsanleitung
Gewicht: 19 kg
_*Zuladung: 180 kg*_
Maße: 434 x 88 cm
Packmaß: 90 x 60 x 27 cm


2 Person + Angelboxen etc und 10kg Dorsche?


----------



## Yellow (20. September 2013)

*AW: Aufblasbares 2 Personen Kayak für Ostsee*

Vielleicht ist hier etwas für dich dabei#h

http://www.decathlon.de/C-733819-aufblasbare-kajaks

Gruß und Petri
Yellow


----------

